# What Furry am I?



## Kraith (Mar 3, 2009)

*I just recently found out I'm a furry..The only problem is that I don't know which kind..I was wondering if you fellow furries have any suggestions on how I can figure this out..Post quizes, what you think I might be, and other things you can think of.  I think I might be a wolf, fox, or a kitty!  Begin..!*


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2009)

NO MORE FOXES!!!

>:{

EDIT:Look up a taxonomy website or something
EDIT EDIT: http://library.thinkquest.org/3753/mzlist_of_mammals.htm 
Here's a list of Mammals.
http://natl.ifas.ufl.edu/Reptile.htm
List of reptiles

I could go on with each classification, but I wont.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 3, 2009)

A good bet is to go with your favourite animal...or an animal you feel you relate to.


----------



## Darlem (Mar 3, 2009)

Find an animal that keeps recurring to you. If you look at a cloud and see a cat, a car passing by reminds you of a cat, and randomly a cat decides to rub up against you, take a hint from the furry gods and be a cat.


----------



## Kraith (Mar 3, 2009)

*If that's the case then I'd be either a "kitty" or a wolf..Rawr, I don't know what to pick.*


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 3, 2009)

Kraith said:


> *If that's the case then I'd be either a "kitty" or a wolf..Rawr, I don't know what to pick.*



Then be a kittywolf! Mixes are fun^^


----------



## Impasse (Mar 3, 2009)

If you could be any sort of animal, what would it be? That's really all it comes down to. I think it's sage advice, but of course it led me to choose a wolf, which many feel are far too common  Personally, I admire winter creatures for their hardiness, and wolves are simply one of the more expressive types of animals.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 3, 2009)

Try here it's a quiz, for if you to lazy to match your personnality to an animal on your own: http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/304419/what-kind-of-furry-are-you


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Be a sparklefag :V .


----------



## Kraith (Mar 3, 2009)

*What the heck is a sparklefag?*


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Sparkledogs and all related fagotry, the fandom needs more of this :V .


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 3, 2009)

Kraith said:


> *What the heck is a sparklefag?*



A homosexual man running rampant with a Bedazzler.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 3, 2009)

Hagfish or sea lamprey.


----------



## Kraith (Mar 3, 2009)

*Maybe I'll do the mix thing..Wolfy, Wat, Kolf, Kilf, Wotty..I think I'll go with Wolfy..*
*EDIT: I'm not sure what It's going to look like..Any ideas?  If you want to draw any free artwork for me you can!!  XD..*


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> A homosexual man running rampant with a Bedazzler.



With the reoccuring quote:

"DO I DAZZLE U!?!?!?!?!?!"'
-insert twilight-edwardfaggot.jpg here-


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

Lightbulb.  :V


----------



## Kraith (Mar 3, 2009)

*I use to have an account there..I don't remember it though..*


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> With the reoccuring quote:
> 
> "DO I DAZZLE U!?!?!?!?!?!"'
> -insert twilight-edwardfaggot.jpg here-



Maybe it's Maybelline.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 3, 2009)

Kraith said:


> *Maybe I'll do the mix thing..Wolfy, Wat, Kolf, Kilf, Wotty..I think I'll go with Wolfy..*
> *EDIT: I'm not sure what It's going to look like..Any ideas?  If you want to draw any free artwork for me you can!!  XD..*



I'll try my paw at it- any colors/themes you're fond of I can work with?


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 3, 2009)

Kraith said:


> *Maybe I'll do the mix thing..Wolfy, Wat, Kolf, Kilf, Wotty..I think I'll go with Wolfy..*



Wat. Best species ever.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 3, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Wat. Best species ever.



You're welcome, internet.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 3, 2009)

Be a Bullsquid, sure they don't exist but it would be badass.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 3, 2009)

yes, that's so original.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 3, 2009)

I think anybody who makes a "What furry should I be?" thread should have to be either a sloth or a lemming, because those animals are famous for their laziness or inability to think for themselves =3

I really am a nice person, honest!


----------



## Toaster (Mar 3, 2009)

shadowling
       or
dreadling


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think anybody who makes a "What furry should I be?" thread should have to be either a sloth or a lemming, because those animals are famous for their laziness or inability to think for themselves =3
> 
> I really am a nice person, honest!



Most adorable burn in the history of the internet :V .


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 3, 2009)

Can't believe it hasn't been said. One word: *Squitten*


----------



## lolwut? (Mar 3, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Try here it's a quiz, for if you to lazy to match your personnality to an animal on your own: http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/304419/what-kind-of-furry-are-you


 
Lol, I still got cat.

Also, wittolfox
I tried mixing the animal's names. Sounds like a half asleep boy scout addicted to star fox who just spent 5 and a half hours widdling a perfect model of fox. There yah go, Wittolfox.


----------



## Skullmiser (Mar 3, 2009)

I only use one personality test, because it is so accurate. I'll tell you what I got If you tell me what you get.
http://thesurrealist.co.uk/personality


----------



## Zocan (Mar 3, 2009)

Rofl anyway i just joined and i did a couple of quizzes turns out I'm a feline type ()_o

lol never ever would of guest that but I'm loving the ideal 

But i still have 1 problem... i totally suck at Drawing... Could anyone help me create an awesome Drawing of a Male Feline that doesn't look like other felines i seemed so 
far?

If so could you PM me and thanks =D


----------



## Konda (Mar 3, 2009)

I never understood this furry concept of having to pretend to be a species. But what bothers me now is, is you don't know what animal to be, why do you feel inclined to choose in the first place.



Skullmiser said:


> I only use one personality test, because it is so accurate. I'll tell you what I got If you tell me what you get.
> http://thesurrealist.co.uk/personality



ugh... that's 2 minutes of my life I want back


----------



## Nargle (Mar 3, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Try here it's a quiz, for if you to lazy to match your personnality to an animal on your own: http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/304419/what-kind-of-furry-are-you



Apparently I'm an otter, though I honestly don't think that fits me. I think of otters as sort of sporty, athletic, leadership types that love kids. I'm more of a mellow, non-athletic, artsy-fartsy type with an imagination and a love for basking in the sun and enjoying nature... and I HATE kids! Like.. otters would be little league soccer coaches and such, but I'd be... chilling in Starbucks or camping with friends in the woods, with a more "looking out for #1" sort of attitude as opposed to a "Hey, let's go, team!" sort of leader attitude...

Oh yeah, and it irked me that one of the options for favorite animal was "Dogs, wolves, and canines in general." Hullo, corgis are NOTHING like wolves!! Neither are Cocker Spaniels or Boston Terriers or Papillons for that matter! Just seems that people forget that Huskies aren't the only dogs that exist, so wolves and dogs get grouped together a lot. But wolves =/= dogs. Wolves < dogs.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh yeah, and it irked me that one of the options for favorite animal was "Dogs, wolves, and canines in general." Hullo, corgis are NOTHING like wolves!! Neither are Cocker Spaniels or Boston Terriers or Papillons for that matter! Just seems that people forget that Huskies aren't the only dogs that exist, so wolves and dogs get grouped together a lot. But wolves =/= dogs. Wolves < dogs.


uhhh...all dogs evolved from wolves...


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 4, 2009)

NO MORE FOXKEHS!


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 4, 2009)

Kraith said:


> *I just recently found out I'm a furry..*



*Wakes up*

*stretches*

"Good morning world, time to start the day. And hello to you too Mr. Sunshine."

"Well, I guess I'll go brush my teeth. And hello to you too Mr. Mirro- WHAT THE FUCK! I'M A GOD DAMNED FURRY! ZOMFGBBQ! OH NOES!"

And that's how you find out you're furry.


The End.

Z


----------



## Baree (Mar 4, 2009)

Kraith said:


> *If that's the case then I'd be either a "kitty" or a wolf..Rawr, I don't know what to pick.*



Kitty's don't go Rawr. They go miaow, growl (tigers) or purr. That is what I believe and no one will convince me otherwise. So it seems that deep down you already know what you are. Or want to be. Or whatever.

I need to walk my dog, excuse me.


----------



## The Wave (Mar 4, 2009)

Skullmiser said:


> I only use one personality test, because it is so accurate. I'll tell you what I got If you tell me what you get.
> http://thesurrealist.co.uk/personality


What the fuck, how long is that test? I've answered 300 questions and still no answer!


----------



## Agika (Mar 4, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Try here it's a quiz, for if you to lazy to match your personnality to an animal on your own: http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/304419/what-kind-of-furry-are-you



...I'm a mouse.

That's actually surprisingly apt  *considers a change*


----------



## Kraith (Mar 4, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I'll try my paw at it- any colors/themes you're fond of I can work with?


*I like black, white, and purple..Male, make a scarf..uhh, playful..I'm really into music, so if you want to give him some drumsticks..Or a guitar..That'd be fine..Or you could just make a whole drumset it you want..But, that should be good..*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2009)

The Wave said:


> What the fuck, how long is that test? I've answered 300 questions and still no answer!





Spoiler



Hello, booby.  This is a trap.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 4, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> uhhh...all dogs evolved from wolves...



**Bonks you**

No they didn't, they evolved from an ancient species of feral dog, similar to a dingo. 

Just because dogs can breed with wolves doesn't mean they came from them. Tigers didn't come from lions, and horses didn't come from donkeys, you know.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **Bonks you**
> 
> No they didn't, they evolved from an ancient species of feral dog, similar to a dingo.
> 
> Just because dogs can breed with wolves doesn't mean they came from them. Tigers didn't come from lions, and horses didn't come from donkeys, you know.


 
And technially, dogs didn't really evolve, they were breed to have the desired traits. And some were domesticated wolves, coyotes, jackels, about any canine. Evolution is a natural process, domestication is the controlled process.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 4, 2009)

Kraith said:


> *I like black, white, and purple..Male, make a scarf..uhh, playful..I'm really into music, so if you want to give him some drumsticks..Or a guitar..That'd be fine..Or you could just make a whole drumset it you want..But, that should be good..*


 
Funfun. I'll throw it into my work qeue=3


----------



## Nargle (Mar 4, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> And technially, dogs didn't really evolve, they were breed to have the desired traits. And some were domesticated wolves, coyotes, jackels, about any canine. Evolution is a natural process, domestication is the controlled process.



No, they still evolved. _Natural selection_ is a natural process. But evolution doesn't have to be natural. All it is is the mutation of genetic material that produces new traits in offspring, which is included in selective breeding.

And though I don't doubt there are trace amounts of wolf, coyote and jackal in some dogs' blood, it's still false to say that all dogs came from wolves. All dogs came from the ancient feral dog, and SOME have trace amounts of wolf.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 4, 2009)

Omg, we need more cats .


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

I say go by your favorite and/or whichever one matches your personality best. That's how my fursona was chosen. :>


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 5, 2009)

Sabertooth Tiger - Artic Fox - Dinosaur Hybrid


----------



## Shadow (Mar 5, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Sabertooth Tiger - Artic Fox - Dinosaur Hybrid



That's somewhat of a clusterf**k to think of designing. |D


----------



## Impasse (Mar 5, 2009)

Shadow said:


> That's somewhat of a clusterf**k to think of designing. |D



Sabertooth tiger: feline form, horizontal stripes on back.
Arctic fox: white fur, distinct fox tail.
Dinosaur: take out the fur, replace it with scales.

Quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 5, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Sabertooth tiger: feline form, horizontal stripes on back.
> Arctic fox: white fur, distinct fox tail.
> Dinosaur: take out the fur, replace it with scales.
> 
> Quod erat demonstrandum.



Well, that's one variation.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 5, 2009)

So I took that quiz and apparently I am an otter as well. I, too, am not so good at drawing and was wondering if anyone could help me out in that area if they wouldnt mind


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 7, 2009)

lol I was saying random creatures. But hey, what ever works for you, right?


Otters are cute! So are ferrets. They have that cute shrot muzzeled look to them.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 8, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Try here it's a quiz, for if you to lazy to match your personnality to an animal on your own: http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/304419/what-kind-of-furry-are-you


........ So I take this quiz... And I saw one answer was "Hey sexy, wanna yiff?"

I laughed out loud and choose my answer (which was not that answer, thats just dumb.) and I still got:

_You are a Fox!  
Sexy, confident, and maybe even a bit over the top, foxes are popular and just plain HOT! Don't want to be the stereotypical fox/vixen? Don't worry! Weasels, ferrets, and other clever critters fall in this category too, so you can still be sexy and have that unique touch!
_​ 

Which I guess in the long run is good, considering its what I am... but.... seriously?

I don't see why people would choose the "Hey sexy, wanna yiff?" answer. Not too forward or anything.

Gotta work your way up to that point, if that is your goal. Don't just be... LOL NICE ASS LES SCREW.


............ can anyone give me a rough estimated ratio of LOLYIFF foxes to .....meh foxes?

Would my guessing 50:1 be accurate? I hate claiming fox, then coming online with it be all OMFGANOTHERFOX'd at. Which... is kinda my fault, but... while yiffin is fun, it isn't the only thing that matters to me. And I'd never be so forward as to request yiffage prior to even hearing the girl's voice. Not even 10 minutes into a relationship.

And I'm not trying to BAW or anything here. Just frustrated and taking it out on the board. But now that I think about it, this reply is about 2% relevant to the original topic and will probably be removed.

Gah, okay sorry about big post.

[/rant]


----------



## zach205 (Aug 16, 2012)

You should probably choose the animal that is your favorite or relate to the most.

also there are always the furry personality quizzes, though not all are actuate, when I last did them I wound up with this as my results fox, fox, fox, fox, foutaur, mystical creature(this one was very vague) ,bear (really out of the blue), otter (again no clue why), fox, and fox.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 16, 2012)

Pick an animal you relate to the most. The most effective way to determine that, is to attribute your physical and personal features to whatever animal you think best suits them and pick that animal. =)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread is from 09' you silly people you.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 16, 2012)

Be a degu. Degus are best animals.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 16, 2012)

How about a sergal?
They are kinda like cats in fluffyness, and kinda like wolves in shape, and raptors, and sharks.

I like wolves just because they seem to be the most practical of animal, and are cool.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2012)

I always see a sergal as a fluffy shark dragon.  Too bad all the sergals I met in rl are complete tools/assholes.


----------



## Caedman (Aug 16, 2012)

What?!?  That... that's just not possible!  I'm not an otter!  I'm not!


----------



## Zoetrope (Aug 16, 2012)

Capybara. Do it. There is nothing that isn't awesome about a Capy.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 16, 2012)

If this person hasn't picked by now, three years after starting this thread, I think it's a lost cause.  Closing thread.


----------

